# Single Status Affidavit - Need Solicitor or Notary Public?



## Singer103 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please can somebody help me who has been in the situation of being a British citizen but getting married to your South African spouse in South Africa?

I am marrying my partner in South Africa next month, and am in the process of getting my affidavit sworn to say that I have not been previously married. I am then going to get this legalised by the FCO legalisation team.

In your experience, must the affidavit have been sworn in front of a member of Notary Public, or is just a certified Solicitor okay?

I would hate to get to South Africa to find that this small mistake prevents me from getting married!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Singer103 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please can somebody help me who has been in the situation of being a British citizen but getting married to your South African spouse in South Africa?
> 
> ...


It depends upon the Affidavit. If it is an South African document then you should get it sworn in front of a Notary Public. This is to allow an SA legal document signed outside SA to be legally valid in SA. If however your Affidavit is an English document then a solicitor should be sufficient. 

I am a solicitor and used to do this all the time but we never touched legal documents that were from another country as this could affect the enforceability.


----------

